# cannot copy



## chrish (Aug 18, 2007)

a post im trying to make, all other forums you can copy on the fly as your typing a post, this site you cant, maby it cant be changed,  but the reason is my ISP is a pain in my azz for dropping my connection not unlike a dropped coll on a cell phone im still connected but theres nobody on the other end  so i get a page saying "CANNOT FIND SERVER"  AND WHAT I SPEND 30 MIN to type is all gone and i cant copy it for some reason, all other sites you can copy what your typing but this site you cant,  i'm using windows XP maby you can figure this one out, id be greatfull if you could,  

chrish


----------



## meowey (Aug 18, 2007)

Do you use the keyboard shortcuts Ctrl-C for copy and Ctrl-V for paste?  I typed this message in notepad, selected the text, and pressed Ctrl-C, switched to my browser, and pressed Ctrl-V.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## triple b (Aug 18, 2007)

I tried using my Outlook Express to type this to see if it works.


No problem.


----------



## triple b (Aug 18, 2007)

And this is using Microsoft Word.
I canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t see why it wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t work.

And obviously it did.

I can't understand why you have so many problems with it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

I've copied my messages many times when I forgot the spelling of someones name or something and had to click back. I'm not sure what you mean by "on the fly" though.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Quite often I copy from Word and paste to this site, it just seems easier. What might help is if we had the option of saving as we go along, that way we would minimize our loss in the event of a loss of connection.


----------



## chrish (Aug 19, 2007)

I see most here doing what i have to do,  type it in txt form or other and then copy it to you reply,  like right now i can hilight all this but theres no copy option on the right click.

my ISP likes to drop my connection like a cell phone call,  im connected but theres nobudy on the other end  and i get a server not found and the 30 min of typing i just did  is all gone,  i dont like to type everything in the notebook or txt and then copy over, thats like this here i cant copy all above to the clip board and save and if i would click in the submit reply butten and my isp has dropped out,  all of this is gone and i have to retype it all,  im using win XP  and other sites im on i can copy what im posting  so i dont know.

this forum may be using an older virs of a program or this option isnt set to ON or something,

what forum program are we using anyway,  otheres im on are using YBBC i think or they used too,


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Chris!

This should be the program/software that is being used here...at least that's what it shows at the bottom center of each page here at SMF.




Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.6.4
Copyright ©2000 - 2007, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. 
©2005-2007 SmokingMeatForums.com



Also...when I highlight and then right click on the highlighted area, there is NO copy function in the menu......This is why I told you in the PM last night to use the Ctrl+C shortcut keys. Ctrl+C copies whatever you have highlighted to the clipboard. Then place the cursor wherever you wish to paste from the clipboard and press Ctrl+V to paste it there. This works wherever you want to copy or paste something...whether it is text or graphic in nature. To illustrate I'll highlight this paragraph and then Ctrl+C it...then...I'll Ctrl+V it a cuople of spaces below this paragraph....


Also...when I highlight and then right click on the highlighted area, there is NO copy function in the menu......This is why I told you in the PM last night to use the Ctrl+C shortcut keys. Ctrl+C copies whatever you have highlighted to the clipboard. Then place the cursor wherever you wish to paste from the clipboard and press Ctrl+V to paste it there. This works wherever you want to copy or paste something...whether it is text or graphic in nature. To illustrate I'll highlight this paragraph and then Ctrl+C it...then...I'll Ctrl+V it a couple of spaces below this paragraph....



...And there you have it!....


This will work from a document to the thread...as well as from the thread to a document (Word, Notepad, Wordpad, etc).....


Incidentally...I'm running XP here also...

Hope this helps!!


Until later...



P.S.  To highlight (select) all of the text, etc., rather than just a paragraph...or to highlight all the text without having to do so with the cursor...use Ctrl+A, then follow that up with Ctrl+C.


----------



## meowey (Aug 19, 2007)

If I am understanding you, you want to copy the text in the new message box in the post message or reply part of the forum.  Yes, the forum does not have a copy function, but your internet browser does.  You can use that functionality, just go back from the error page to the post message page and select what you have typed and copy it, save it so that later when your internet connection comes back you can copy, paste , and post.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 19, 2007)

trying to see something. 

****i just right clicked what i typed above, and copy is there. ****

i am running winxp pro, and use netscape as my browser.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm now I am realy confuzzled.

Wen I highlight and right click I have a copy menu? I am using Wnodws XP and internet explorer version 7.

I do find that people using Netscape and Firefox have problems with functions on my websites. Are you using one of these browsers?


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm now I am realy confuzzled.

Wen I highlight and right click I have a copy menu? I am using Wnodws XP and internet explorer version 7.

I do find that people using Netscape and Firefox have problems with functions on my websites. Are you using one of these browsers?
__________________
Debi


Highliting and Right click work just fine in Firefox...


----------



## meowey (Aug 19, 2007)

It works in FireFox!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

